# Cape May, Strathmere Areas



## FMBill (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi All, Anyone know of any action in the Cape May or Whale Beach areas? If so, what baits and rigs seem to be working? I haven't gotten out yet this year and am hoping to this weekend. Thanks


----------



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

CM has seen nice weakie action recently on gulps and spot chunks, and a couple weeks ago Strathmere beaches saw kingfish on bloodworms.


----------



## FMBill (Aug 22, 2005)

Thanks. I'm gonna try Whale Beach tomorrow and hopefully CMP on Sunday. Let you know what happens!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

phillyguy said:


> CM has seen nice weakie action recently on gulps and spot chunks, and a couple weeks ago Strathmere beaches saw kingfish on bloodworms.


Yup


----------



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

Fished Ocean City northend Sunday and it was nothing but baby sandsharks ALL DAY with a couple spot mixed in. No kings, no flatties. Those little sandies were hitting the bloods two at a time as they hit the water, it was unreal. Switched to gulps on a jighead and got no hits.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

back bay flattie action has been hot in North Wildwod. Mackerel seems to be the bait of choice.


----------



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

Strathmere beach saw decent sized spots today (Sunday 11-4pm) with a couple whiting mixed in. No flatties seen. All action on bloods, spot chunks found no takers. Loads of spearing (I think) in the wash. Really nice day, water was beautiful.


----------



## fishdaddy1 (Jul 31, 2010)

There is "some"action out front in OC surfcasting. I picked up a nice 27" striper on a deadly dick at about 5pm on the incoming tide. It was fun to pull it in with all the folks on the beach as an audience. Sure wasn't expecting it but he crushed the lure and put up a welcomed fight for a few minutes.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice work fishdaddy. Congrats on the catch.


----------

